# se corta la musica



## alruedas (Abr 1, 2008)

buenas,tengo un problema con el equipo de musica del coche:
cuando le doy mucho volumen,pasan 5 minutos aprox y se corta la musica,si no bajo el volumen,cada 10 segundos se corta continuamente.llevo un radio alpine 9883r;altavoces jbl 595 gto;etapa jbl 75.4 y suwb infinity.no se porque se corta la musica.
os agradeceria ke me echarais una mano.gracias.saludos...


----------



## Pablo16 (Abr 1, 2008)

Se apaga el radio?


----------



## alruedas (Abr 1, 2008)

no,no se apaga el radio,hace como si yo cambiase de radio a cd. se corta un segundo,continua la musica un rato y vuelve y se corta,


----------



## alruedas (Abr 2, 2008)

gracias por contestar.ya lo he solucionado,llevo un parrot en el coche y el problema era por que la cajita de relés del parrot no aguanta la potencia por eso corta el audio.gracias.saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Abr 2, 2008)

Estimado alruedas, puedes colocar un altavoz de telefonía o un altavoz auxiliar, en las salidas del parrot, y utilizar el mute para realizar el silenciado de la radio, de esta forma el kit de relés no manejará carga.

De todos modo he instalado numerosos equipos en los que he utilizado el mute y no he tenido nunca problemas. Revisa la instalación, y muy importante mira el aislamiento de las líneas de altavoces con respecto a masa. Otra cosa importante es el tema del sobrecalentamiento del amplificador, estos se protegen antes de llegar a los 90º aproximadamente.

Saludos


----------



## alruedas (Abr 4, 2008)

que quieres decir?
que donde se conectan los altavoces del radio al parrot,ahi conecte un altavoz auxiliar?
gracias.saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Abr 5, 2008)

Si, se trata de desvincular el Parrot del sistema de audio del coche, para ello desconectas el kit de mute del coche, y conectas un altavoz auxiliar en el mismo, y el cable amarillo del mute lo usas para silenciar la radio a través del mute, que normalmente es el cable marron en varias marcas, o amarillo negro en pioneer.

De esta forma, el radio se silenciara indicando call (phone o mute) y el altavoz auxiliar sonará.


----------



## alruedas (Abr 7, 2008)

ok.gracias.saludos.....


----------

